# Verification Letter from Drivering Licensing Authority



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, I have received grant on 1st June 2013, and now planning to wrap up things here and planning to fly to Aus in 2nd week of August. My agent have sent me a good big list of things to take care and bring with me to AUS. One of the thing was

"Verification Letter from Licensing Authority" , It says I need to take this document from the driving licensing authority in India. Any one have any idea about what it is or how to get one?

And also do we need to take notarized photocopy of the all the educational and professional documents with us? if yes how many sets are usually required?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

dharmesh said:


> Hi, I have received grant on 1st June 2013, and now planning to wrap up things here and planning to fly to Aus in 2nd week of August. My agent have sent me a good big list of things to take care and bring with me to AUS. One of the thing was
> 
> "Verification Letter from Licensing Authority" , It says I need to take this document from the driving licensing authority in India. Any one have any idea about what it is or how to get one?
> 
> ...


Hi Dharmesh,

This verification letter from licensing authority is only required if your license is old plastic card instead of smart card with chip. This letter is nothing but Driving license extraction from the respective RTO. I got one from my RTO Bangalore South because my DL is old plastic card.

Notarized photocopy of the documents are not mandatory, but if you keep 1 or 2 sets, it may be useful in the future.

Welcome to Aus and enjoy your journey.


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

V2S4R said:


> Hi Dharmesh,
> 
> This verification letter from licensing authority is only required if your license is old plastic card instead of smart card with chip. This letter is nothing but Driving license extraction from the respective RTO. I got one from my RTO Bangalore South because my DL is old plastic card.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the relief mate. I have new plastic license. I am not sure if it is required for this one? But my wife have old one so it will be required for her. 
Still ill get in contact with motor driving school and check if I can get one, just to avoid any problems in future.


----------



## satishvuppala (Jun 8, 2013)

V2S4R said:


> Hi Dharmesh,
> 
> This verification letter from licensing authority is only required if your license is old plastic card instead of smart card with chip. This letter is nothing but Driving license extraction from the respective RTO. I got one from my RTO Bangalore South because my DL is old plastic card.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have attended DKT today and they asked for a confirmation letter from RTO.

Can you please let me know what is the procedure if i have a smart card?

Thanks
Satish.


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

satishvuppala said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have attended DKT today and they asked for a confirmation letter from RTO.
> 
> ...



Do you mean to say, they asked you for verification letter even when you had smart card license?


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

dharmesh said:


> Do you mean to say, they asked you for verification letter even when you had smart card license?


Yes they o need verification letter for any type of driving license.... Sitting in india and getting it is easier b4 u reach here as i need that n waiting for it to reach here in oz


----------



## satishvuppala (Jun 8, 2013)

dharmesh said:


> Do you mean to say, they asked you for verification letter even when you had smart card license?


Yes. For now they gave me learners license and said it will get changed after submitting the verification letter from RTO


----------



## satishvuppala (Jun 8, 2013)

sach_1213 said:


> Yes they o need verification letter for any type of driving license.... Sitting in india and getting it is easier b4 u reach here as i need that n waiting for it to reach here in oz


True


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

*Drivers license Verification letter - Bangalore*

Hi,

Has anyone got this done from Bangalore RTO?

I am in the process of getting my Indian drivers' license converted to a Victorian one, and this is one of the documents I need to submit to VFS to get the verification letter.
I'd have to send my friend to get this done for me.

Shed some light please, anyone?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Dear All,

Does someone has the format of the verification letter ?

Regards.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

got the verification letter and got my license done too..been several months now.

format - just the name, RTO where it was issued, date (valid from - to) and class of vehicle.
also make sure the seal and sign are present. That is enough, then the embassy will issue the IDLV certificate which is the one to be presented along with your license at the time of your driving test / license test in Australia


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

*International Driving License*

Dear All,
I will be coming to Oz in second week of august 2014. I need confirmation on process of getting OZ driving license if a candidate is having International Driving License.

I am planning to get international driving license from India and it will be valid for 1 year.
Does any one know if i can convert it to Oz driving license in that year. What would be procedure in that case. Please guide me.

I am thinking in this direction because International Driving License issued by India would be of just Rs 1000.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

shekky_27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Does someone has the format of the verification letter ?
> 
> Regards.


The format is mentioned in this checklist below, please have a look. Just follow that, pretty much straightforward.

http://www.vfs-in-au.net/pdf/IDLVChecklist_230713.pdf


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello guys,
I have the same issue:
1) My name on the license and the passport do not match - I got an affidavit in India before coming to Australia. But the affidavit has a mistake and VFS did not accept it
2) I got the driving license particulars from the RTA in India - My name on this letter is spelled in full. The RTA agent says they cannot modify the name and that it would show exactly the same as in their system (which is in full). Whereas, VFS guys asks me to get the RTA letter showing my name exactly the same as in the license.
Now I am in a fix. Have to find out a way to get both done again in India and posted to me.

Meanwhile, I took my DKT yesterday and cleared it. The lady checked my license (one with a smart card) and she didnt say anything about getting the driving license verification letter. She issued me a learners license and said I can book a driving test whenever I wish. 
Now, does it mean I don't need to get the verification letter because my India driving license has a smart card on it? What happens if I take the driving test and the officer then asks for the IDVL? Would I be given a P1 plate if I dont produce it at that time?

Thanks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Just get some agent in India to get "licensing extract" of your license - this is a letter containing all the information in your license.
E'body should get this... most of the times you are asked for this; and generally you'd be asked in learners card issue time. But do confirm that you would get full license and not P2 based on the Old indian license.


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks SuperM.
"License Extract" and "Driving License Particulars" - are these both same? Coz, I already got the Driving License Particulars letter from the local RTA before travelling to Australia. But then, my name on this letter doesn't match with that in my License. Hence the confusion 

Cheers.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Okay so here's what I did.
Got a friend to go to the local RTO in bangalore, got an extract on a paper with the name of the licensing authority, seal, signature etc.

Names on my passport and driving license are different. So got an affidavit from a local attorney general saying that names on the license and passport --> is the same person.

Submitted these along with my original license to the VFS centre in melbourne for IDLV.

Received verification letter from VFS/Embassy, took this to the local RTA in Melbounre for my drive test along with my original Indian Drivers License (mine was the booklet one).

All good and done.


----------



## Nishbhar (Sep 7, 2013)

furionprophet said:


> Okay so here's what I did.
> Got a friend to go to the local RTO in bangalore, got an extract on a paper with the name of the licensing authority, seal, signature etc.
> 
> Names on my passport and driving license are different. So got an affidavit from a local attorney general saying that names on the license and passport --> is the same person.
> ...


Hi Guys,

It looks like bangalore one centers now issue DL extract. 
https://www.bangaloreone.gov.in/public/rto-info.aspx
Is this enough to submit for verification purposes?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Nishbhar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It looks like bangalore one centers now issue DL extract.
> https://www.bangaloreone.gov.in/public/rto-info.aspx
> Is this enough to submit for verification purposes?


what does it look like? they(vicroads) specifically asked for a verification letter so got one done from the VFS services here


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

furionprophet said:


> got the verification letter and got my license done too..been several months now.
> 
> format - just the name, RTO where it was issued, date (valid from - to) and class of vehicle.
> also make sure the seal and sign are present. That is enough, then the embassy will issue the IDLV certificate which is the one to be presented along with your license at the time of your driving test / license test in Australia



Did the RTO provide you with the format?
Or you got a self typed application with you?


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Analyst23 said:


> Did the RTO provide you with the format?
> Or you got a self typed application with you?


Or you got a self typed application with you?[/QUOTE]
just sent a friend along to get it done in the format I had typed and sent it to him.
He just showed what he wanted it to be like and the operator or typist typed it / copied it on his word editor.. printed it out and got the seal and signature on it.. 

don't expect them to come up with the sentences, its better you type a copy and give them what you need, as you might be aware the govt. never work off their asses.. else you will have to wait a very long time.. and yes they will expect $$ as usual..sigh


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

Analyst23 said:


> Did the RTO provide you with the format?
> Or you got a self typed application with you?


Just sent a friend along to get it done in the format I had typed and sent it to him.
He just showed what he wanted it to be like and the operator or typist typed it / copied it on his word editor.. printed it out and got the seal and signature on it.. 

don't expect them to come up with the sentences, its better you type a copy and give them what you need, as you might be aware the govt. never work off their asses.. else you will have to wait a very long time.. and yes they will expect $$ as usual..otherwise expect long delays..sigh


----------



## hazra (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi, 

Is this verification letter requirement is specific to indian licenses ? or countries specific ? I don't seem to find any mention on the website of QLD transport where I will be going to, very soon !


----------



## kingsss125 (May 14, 2015)

Hi friends,

Looks for some help.

I am holding an Indian driving license and currently in Sydney.
I am planning to take DKT online test, which i assume is a requirement towards getting the full oz license. I understand the IDLV from indian embassy is required for the driving test and i working towards this, however my question is should i need the IDLV letter to sit for DKT online test( for learner license) too?


can i just take the DKT online test without an IDLV from embassy ?


----------



## bhargava.anshul (Oct 16, 2015)

kingsss125 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Looks for some help.
> 
> ...


Hi, You do not need IDLV for drivers knowledge test.
Another feedback for settling in well... no one uses acronyms here...


----------



## Janar (Dec 16, 2013)

Long story short, VFS did not accept my letter from RTO cause they say it did not have a seal! It has a stamp which says it is from RTO and signed by an officer. Does anyone know what seal these guys are referring to?


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

Janar said:


> Long story short, VFS did not accept my letter from RTO cause they say it did not have a seal! It has a stamp which says it is from RTO and signed by an officer. Does anyone know what seal these guys are referring to?


Hi Janar,

Today, VFS also rejected my letter from RTO that had a seal but no stamp. Seal is a round stamp.

Did you manage to get the letter with seal and stamp from RTO??

Thanks.


----------



## furionprophet (Oct 23, 2012)

That sucks.. I can't remember. Will check later today evening (if I am able to find the letter which was over 2 years ago) and let you guys know if that helps. Which city by the way? Mine was from Bangalore


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

furionprophet said:


> That sucks.. I can't remember. Will check later today evening (if I am able to find the letter which was over 2 years ago) and let you guys know if that helps. Which city by the way? Mine was from Bangalore


Thanks. Mine is New Delhi.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Four months ago I got my full Car licence from Lidcombe , NSW. Mine is smart card from Bangalore Indiranagar RTO.

Here, they did not ask anything other than my Indian DL, address proof from Aus.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Four months ago I got my full Car licence from Lidcombe , NSW. Mine is smart card from Bangalore Indiranagar RTO.
> 
> Here, they did not ask anything other than my Indian DL, address proof from Aus.


Hi Siva,

Mine is also a smart card one but issued from New Delhi. And the Wynyard services NSW did not accept it as the design/layout of the card was not in their book. That's why they asked me to get an IDLV from the consulate. One of my flat mates license was accepted though. His was also from Bangalore.

Thanks.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Four months ago I got my full Car licence from Lidcombe , NSW. Mine is smart card from Bangalore Indiranagar RTO.
> 
> Here, they did not ask anything other than my Indian DL, address proof from Aus.


I thought you still need to get a learner license in Aus even if you have an Indian license?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

sk2014 said:


> I thought you still need to get a learner license in Aus even if you have an Indian license?


I got my full license in my second attempt. I have 3+ years old Indian DL , that was the reason I got full unrestricted license in NSW after I cleared the driving test.


----------



## auzseek (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi, 

Does anybody have an idea how much time does consulate general of India take to verify the Indian DL. My husband recently took the Driving Knowledge Test, and has been asked to get his Indian DL verified. That's because his licence is issued by UP on an A4 sheet (not a smart card licence).

I just want to know generally what's the processing time of the consulate for IDLV. Can't carry on with the Learner's for long.

Thanks!


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

auzseek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody have an idea how much time does consulate general of India take to verify the Indian DL. My husband recently took the Driving Knowledge Test, and has been asked to get his Indian DL verified. That's because his licence is issued by UP on an A4 sheet (not a smart card licence).
> 
> ...


Hi Auzseek,

If you have all the required documents then VFS takes 5-7 working days to issue an IDLV. I hope your husband has the DL extract letter of his driving licence from UP transport authority as that is the most important document required for an IDLV.

Thanks.


----------



## auzseek (Mar 8, 2015)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Auzseek,
> 
> If you have all the required documents then VFS takes 5-7 working days to issue an IDLV. I hope your husband has the DL extract letter of his driving licence from UP transport authority as that is the most important document required for an IDLV.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for this information. We didn't know about the DL Extract. Do you have an idea about how to get this letter from UP RTO. Can it be requested online? Can it be done by another authorised person back in India? Is there a particular format?

Thanks.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

auzseek said:


> Thanks for this information. We didn't know about the DL Extract. Do you have an idea about how to get this letter from UP RTO. Can it be requested online? Can it be done by another authorised person back in India? Is there a particular format?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not sure if you can do it online. So you can ask someone to visit the RTO that issued the licence and ask for a DL extract letter. Then they can courier it to you. The letter will list all the details they have for that licence like Driving license No, Date of issue, Name of DL holder, address, date of birth, validity, class of vehicle, etc...

Thanks.


----------



## auzseek (Mar 8, 2015)

kulpreets said:


> I'm not sure if you can do it online. So you can ask someone to visit the RTO that issued the licence and ask for a DL extract letter. Then they can courier it to you. The letter will list all the details they have for that licence like Driving license No, Date of issue, Name of DL holder, address, date of birth, validity, class of vehicle, etc...
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for your help. Will check with RTO.


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

*Old plastic DL and spell mistake*

I happen to have a DL issued fron New Delhi in 2001 with expiry in 2020. It happens to be a non-smart license. Should I go ahead and get a new one (with smart chip) issued. Also, my surname has been mis-spelled on this DL as "Babber" as against "Babbar". Never had any issue in India. My passport mentions it correctly though. 

Would this error impact on getting a DL in Victoria?

Experts pls guide.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

gauravbabs said:


> I happen to have a DL issued fron New Delhi in 2001 with expiry in 2020. It happens to be a non-smart license. Should I go ahead and get a new one (with smart chip) issued. Also, my surname has been mis-spelled on this DL as "Babber" as against "Babbar". Never had any issue in India. My passport mentions it correctly though.
> 
> Would this error impact on getting a DL in Victoria?
> 
> Experts pls guide.


Hi Gaurav,

If you can then get a new licence issued with correct name on it. From what I know New Delhi DL's are accepted in Victoria. So, you'll not need an IDLV.

If you can't, then get a DL extract letter from the issuing RTO and also get a affidavit that both "first name Babbar" and "first name Babber" are the same person. Get this affidavit attested from the Indian consulate. And then submit this affidavit along with DL extract for IDLV.

Good luck!


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> If you can then get a new licence issued with correct name on it. From what I know New Delhi DL's are accepted in Victoria. So, you'll not need an IDLV.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for the input. Really appreciate. Will try and get it corrected and in that case they will issue me a smart card by default. One more query, my wife's DL doesn't mention the surname post marriage. Along with this, it mentions her parents address. Now the grant letter and passport mentions the surname and address as current one (academic documents do not mention surname). Do I need to get her DL updated as well.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

gauravbabs said:


> thanks a lot for the input. Really appreciate. Will try and get it corrected and in that case they will issue me a smart card by default. One more query, my wife's DL doesn't mention the surname post marriage. Along with this, it mentions her parents address. Now the grant letter and passport mentions the surname and address as current one (academic documents do not mention surname). Do I need to get her DL updated as well.


Yes, name on DL and passport should match.


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

kulpreets said:


> Yes, name on DL and passport should match.


Thanks again.


----------



## rj2309 (May 24, 2015)

friends i am goin to take a 4 wheeler license here india and i am travelling to aus in couple of months.is that ok to use this same license or this needs to be converted to be an international license to drive there? please clarify


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

rj2309 said:


> friends i am goin to take a 4 wheeler license here india and i am travelling to aus in couple of months.is that ok to use this same license or this needs to be converted to be an international license to drive there? please clarify


No need for international license. Your Indian license would suffice for 3 months after that you'll have to apply for Aussie license. Remember to carry DL extract of your license when you move to Aus.


----------



## sshah (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys!
I just moved to Perth and I need to get my DL transferred. I still have 2 months to get it done but the fix here is that I need the IDLV but I have no family left in Mumbai who can go to the RTO and get the letter from the Issuing Authority. I even called VFS and explained my situation but their only solution was to "Send someone to RTO or contact them". I visited nearest testing centre and told me that I need to get to an IDLV although I have a smart license. Can anyone advise me the way forward? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

sshah said:


> Hi guys!
> I just moved to Perth and I need to get my DL transferred. I still have 2 months to get it done but the fix here is that I need the IDLV but I have no family left in Mumbai who can go to the RTO and get the letter from the Issuing Authority. I even called VFS and explained my situation but their only solution was to "Send someone to RTO or contact them". I visited nearest testing centre and told me that I need to get to an IDLV although I have a smart license. Can anyone advise me the way forward?
> Thanks in advance.


Without DL extract letter VFS won't issue an IDLV. You might have a distant relative or a friend in Mumbai who can get you the letter.

If you can't get an IDLV then you'll have to go the normal aussie way of getting a driver license L, P1, P2, etc...


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sshah said:


> Hi guys!
> I just moved to Perth and I need to get my DL transferred. I still have 2 months to get it done but the fix here is that I need the IDLV but I have no family left in Mumbai who can go to the RTO and get the letter from the Issuing Authority. I even called VFS and explained my situation but their only solution was to "Send someone to RTO or contact them". I visited nearest testing centre and told me that I need to get to an IDLV although I have a smart license. Can anyone advise me the way forward?
> Thanks in advance.


You can send a self-attested copy of your Indian DL to a friend who will have to visit the RTO office and get DL Extract (DLE). Costs 20 INR and a few hours at max. You have to produce this DLE, your license, and passport at the nearest Indian Embassy who will then issue the IDLV. See attached DLE and IDLV samples.


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I went to the DKT in NSW today for car licence and passed it. That is a good news. However when validating my overseas (Indian, Karnataka RTO) license, it was noticed that there is a slight change in the name when compared to my passport. My Name in handwritten, booklet DL issued in early 2000 says 'D Prashantha' (First page says D Prashanth while inside page, thanks to literally unreadable handwriting, it seems like D Prashantha). So D Prashantha continued to the smart card when I got one just before my travel to Sydney in January 2016! 

I was asked to get a letter from consulate confirming that both the names (D Prashantha in DL & Prashanth Dengody in passport) are same which I believe is asking for Indian Driver License Verification (IDLV). or go through normal license process of LL, P1, P2,etc. I checked the VFS website as now IDLV can only be obtained through them. There are two ways to do it - 

1. Get an affidavit in India that both names belong to same person, notarise it and then get this notarized affidavit validated by Indian consulate through VFS & then apply for IDLV through VFS again. It also says, if this affidavit is not done in person, only his father or mother can sign! Since I am not in India, only my parents can do it, not even my spouse!

2. Get an affidavit in Australia from Notary Public that both names belong to same person, get it approved by Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade Office [DFAT] in Australia and then submit it to VFS & then apply for IDLV.

So few questions -
a) has anyone done this recently? As affidavit and consular attestations seem to be new conditions. Has anyone here had name issues and managed with just licence extract & IDLV ( now IDLV itself requires affidavit attested by Indian consulate)
b) If I do the second option of affidavit here, what is the damage to my pocket! I feel notary & affidavit charges may be pretty high here vs. doing in India . 

Any suggestion is much appreciated.

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

pras_50 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I went to the DKT in NSW today for car licence and passed it. That is a good news. However when validating my overseas (Indian, Karnataka RTO) license, it was noticed that there is a slight change in the name when compared to my passport. My Name in handwritten, booklet DL issued in early 2000 says 'D Prashantha' (First page says D Prashanth while inside page, thanks to literally unreadable handwriting, it seems like D Prashantha). So D Prashantha continued to the smart card when I got one just before my travel to Sydney in January 2016!
> 
> ...


Hi Prashanth,

I too had a similar issue with name variation on DL and passport. If it's just the name issue that Service NSW is concerned about then do the first three steps. If they are unable to accept your Indian licence cause it's not in their books then do the fourth step as well to get IDLV.

1) Ask your parents to get a notarized affidavit stating that both names belong to you. Along with the affidavit they should courier their attested identification proof as well. VFS will ask for it.

2) Get this notarized affidavit attested from VFS. You'll need to take a miscellaneous service appointment for this. Documents that need to be submitted include affidavit, passport copy, DL copy, photograph, parent id, etc... VFS will post the affidavit in about 7 working days.

3) After getting attested affidavit make a few copies and get them attested from a JP for future usage.

4) Get an IDLV appointment and take the following documents, passport copy, original affidavit, original license, photograph, etc... You'll receive IDLV in around 5-7 working days.

good luck!


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Prashanth,
> 
> I too had a similar issue with name variation on DL and passport. If it's just the name issue that Service NSW is concerned about then do the first three steps. If they are unable to accept your Indian licence cause it's not in their books then do the fourth step as well to get IDLV.
> 
> ...


Kulpreet,

Thanks a lot. I think yes, I will go for option 1 as you suggested and get this done from India. I am not in hurry was well. However I have few questions on parents ID proof. What is acceptable here, My parents do not have a passport. Dad has Indian driving licence , voter ID, and may be aadhar  Not even PAN. Will any of it work ? I am afraid that my dad will again have old handwritten booklet form of driving license! Also do you have a template or format for this affidavit that your parents sent? Is there a way here that you can share it with me?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## kulpreets (Feb 5, 2013)

pras_50 said:


> Kulpreet,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I think yes, I will go for option 1 as you suggested and get this done from India. I am not in hurry was well. However I have few questions on parents ID proof. What is acceptable here, My parents do not have a passport. Dad has Indian driving licence , voter ID, and may be aadhar  Not even PAN. Will any of it work ? I am afraid that my dad will again have old handwritten booklet form of driving license! Also do you have a template or format for this affidavit that your parents sent? Is there a way here that you can share it with me?
> 
> ...


Hi Prashanth,

Voter ID or Aadhar will do. I do not have the affidavit template with me. My dad just visited the local transport authority office where most of these notary guys sit. He told them that he needs an affidavit which says that these names are of the same person. Most of the time these guys have the format ready and you just need to provide them basic information.

Thanks.


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Kulpreet,

Thanks. Appreciate your quick responses. 

Regards
Prashanth


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Prashanth,
> 
> Voter ID or Aadhar will do. I do not have the affidavit template with me. My dad just visited the local transport authority office where most of these notary guys sit. He told them that he needs an affidavit which says that these names are of the same person. Most of the time these guys have the format ready and you just need to provide them basic information.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Kulpreets, Prashanth, experts,

Have the same issue - full name in passport and just initial in DL. I've read the threads but seem more lost, really appreciate support in this.

I'm currently in India and have my DL that was issued by Chennai RTO (plain plastic card). What are the docs I need to get from here in India before going to oz and is there an expiry date for these docs?


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

*RTO issuing verification certificate*

Guys quick question on RTO issuing verification certificate.

-I got a letter from RTO as my full name is not mentioned on the Driving license (plastic card and no chip) now the letter they issued shows my "full name" but my fathers FULL name as per (passport) is not on the letter RTO issued. The RTO officer said that is what is in the data base and that cannot be modified. Should this be a problem? what are my options.


-Now that I have a letter from RTO can I directly apply for the test or should this RTO letter be sent to VFS for verification? please suggest.

Thank you!


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Hi Kulpreets, Prashanth, experts,
> 
> Have the same issue - full name in passport and just initial in DL. I've read the threads but seem more lost, really appreciate support in this.
> 
> I'm currently in India and have my DL that was issued by Chennai RTO (plain plastic card). What are the docs I need to get from here in India before going to oz and is there an expiry date for these docs?


Hi, 

Sorry didnt check the forum for a while. 

However if you are in India, best to get the licence itself sorted out. You can sync your DL details to match passport details (Name, surname, even father's name). It is simpler than getting affidavit & other 100 docs. I dont know about TN RTO, Karnataka RTO allows you to do it . But you will be issued with new smart card with updated details with original issue date. So it still helps you to claim Indian driving experience ( if you have held licence for more than 3 yrs) But you need to personally visit for photo and biometric detail submission to RTO. It is a 10 mins job at RTO & 4-5 days for card to arrive. 

It is best to get this done if still India. Since I am not in India, I am still in the process of putting together affidavit by my parents & other docs as suggested by Kulpreet. I will keep the forum posted with my experience. But it is still few weeks or months away to get it sorted. 

Even if you get card exactly synced, it is still better to carry DL extract from RTO. It is just extract that gives all details for a particular licence number. Name, DOB, licence issue & expiry date, category of licence, etc. Ensure it has seal of RTO & a signature. Also get it few days or a week before travel. Because eventually if here they ask for DL extract, many times they do, they want not more than 6 months old DL extract (at least VFS says so). So plan it as per your travel date. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

pras_50 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry didnt check the forum for a while.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks! Great point there about syncing up the DL to reflect passport names, I wonder if it is possible in chennai RTO but let me check that.

So, there could be two scenarios in my case:

1) If DL is synced with passport, I wouldn't need any notary doc and just the DL extract (safe to have)

2) If DL isn't in with passport, I would have to get the notary seal & signature saying the notary has verified that the holder of the DL and passport is one and the same although names appear different. Am I right?


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes an Affidavit on stamp paper attested by a notary that says the name on passport and name on driving licence belong to 'one and same person', that is what that affidavit is called legally. 

The notary would know how to get this done. If not just ensure, it is detailed - this person, s/o of this person, with passport # born on etc etc.. hope you get the drift 
basically mention both document numbers, issue dates, validity, etc ( passport & DL )


----------



## dm2 (Mar 12, 2013)

pras_50 said:


> Yes an Affidavit on stamp paper attested by a notary that says the name on passport and name on driving licence belong to 'one and same person', that is what that affidavit is called legally.
> 
> The notary would know how to get this done. If not just ensure, it is detailed - this person, s/o of this person, with passport # born on etc etc.. hope you get the drift
> basically mention both document numbers, issue dates, validity, etc ( passport & DL )


Perfect!! Shall keep that in mind while getting this done.

Cheers!!1


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

dm2 said:


> Perfect!! Shall keep that in mind while getting this done.
> 
> Cheers!!1


Hi DM2,

I am also in the process of getting my license corrected (which has only initial for my surname, but in my passport it is is expanded). 

I thought it was better to get the affidavit rather than correcting the license with full name. If you have checked with Chennai RTO, please keep posted on your progress with regard to this matter. 

And, AFAIK only few RTO provide smart card license in Chennai where others are still with plastic card.


----------



## gauravbabs (Nov 26, 2015)

kulpreets said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> If you can then get a new licence issued with correct name on it. From what I know New Delhi DL's are accepted in Victoria. So, you'll not need an IDLV.
> 
> ...


Small querry: The affidavit mentioning that both "first name Babbar" and "first name Babber" are the same person is to be issued from a notary guy in delhi, right? Secondly, this affidavit is to be attested from the Indian consulate once i land in Australia? 

Getting anything done from Shaikh sarai Authority in Delhi is a huge task. Been facing the music from their end since last few days.


----------



## pras_50 (Dec 1, 2015)

gauravbabs said:


> Small querry: The affidavit mentioning that both "first name Babbar" and "first name Babber" are the same person is to be issued from a notary guy in delhi, right? Secondly, this affidavit is to be attested from the Indian consulate once i land in Australia?
> 
> Getting anything done from Shaikh sarai Authority in Delhi is a huge task. Been facing the music from their end since last few days.


Yes from a notary in Delhi. 
I am not sure if you can get attestation from Indian Embassy when you are India. Since you are there, it is worth a try. Check with VFS if they have documentation attestation service. If they do , get it done there. 

If such service is not there, then yes, you will have to get it attested once you are here through VFS and it is more tedious & costs in dollars


----------



## krdheerajkumar1 (Jun 27, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You can send a self-attested copy of your Indian DL to a friend who will have to visit the RTO office and get DL Extract (DLE). Costs 20 INR and a few hours at max. You have to produce this DLE, your license, and passport at the nearest Indian Embassy who will then issue the IDLV. See attached DLE and IDLV samples.


Hi Keeda,

The DLE sample you posted had only 1 seal from the RTO. However when i visited the VFS office they said they need a Seal & Stamp from the RTO? So let me know when was this DLE and IDLV obtained?

Thanks,
Dheeraj


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Dheeraj,

That one is at least 4 years old.


----------



## mparvind (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi,

I did check with the Bangalore RTO today and found that no matter what a DL once issued, the name, DOB and fathers name cannot be changed on it. I am in Dillema now. I have got my tickets to sydney booked on 9th Sep and my DL is not sorted out. Looking to go for option # 1 as per VFS website.


----------



## andykansal (Jun 8, 2016)

*Need for IDLV??*

Hello Folks,

I have gone through the history of thread and will like to clarify the doubt regarding the need to apply for India Driver Licence Verification (IDLV).

I got an Indian Drivers License in Feb 2003 (valid upto 2023), colored plastic and laminated one. I also got an International Driving License Permit made from the concerned RTO and have it along with me.

Further, I have consistency in my name across all the documents including Driving License, International Driving License Permit and Passport. Considering the same, do i still need India Driver Licence Verification (IDLV) while applying for Victorian Driving License?

I checked the eligibility criteria at vicroads.vic.gov.au and found only the following pre-requisites and no reference as such:


Eligibility

To convert your overseas drivers or motor cycle licence to a Victorian licence you will need to:

- be at least 18 years old
- live in Victoria
- provide evidence of your identity
- complete your licence application [PDF 829 Kb] form to bring to your appointment
- provide your current overseas licence written in English or accompanied by a NAATI approved English translation or an international driving permit.
- pass the road law knowledge, hazard perception and drive tests.

Any inputs or thoughts are appreciated!

Regards!


----------



## mparvind (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi pras_50,

I am located in bangalore and my DL is issued from Jayanager RTO. Any further details about getting the DL sorted out to sync with name is passport would be of great help to me... I enquired in RTO and they are saying they cannot change the name in my DL... please if you have come across any one who can get it done, please let me know...


----------



## hnmn4444 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Frnds, I want to apply for my full DL in NSW. I have my Indian license where the name is not the same as on passport. I have taken the License authority certificate from RTA where the name is not as per the drivers license(Matches the passport name). But the IDLV checklist says that the name on the license should match the license authority certificate. What is the solution in my case. can any expats help me in this case. Appreciated n thanks a lot.


----------



## sshah (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi guys, 

In WA we need to get IDLV done in order to switch the driver's license over. I have somehow managed to get a copy of my DLE. Now, in order to get IDLV, do I need to submit my original license along with all documents? If I submit my original license, I don't think I'll be allowed to drive. 

If someone has done IDLV, please let me know if I need to submit my original?

Thanks in advance


----------



## asim_dec (Oct 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You can send a self-attested copy of your Indian DL to a friend who will have to visit the RTO office and get DL Extract (DLE). Costs 20 INR and a few hours at max. You have to produce this DLE, your license, and passport at the nearest Indian Embassy who will then issue the IDLV. See attached DLE and IDLV samples.



To get the DL extract from Karnataka RTO do we need any letter from any Australian authority?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

asim_dec said:


> To get the DL extract from Karnataka RTO do we need any letter from any Australian authority?


No. DL extract is required for other reasons too- like for certain vehicle insurance claims and is therefore a pretty standard process at RTOs- you simply ask for it, fill in the form, pay the fees and receive the extract immediately on the same day.


----------



## Ripal Shah (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,
I need to get the details for how can i get the verification letter from Indian driving licence ( Gujarat State) through online as i am in Australia and i need my Indian driving licence verification letter from licence issuing authority is there any possibility to get the link for this requirements.


----------



## JS_NP (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Guys

I need a help. As per the process , I found that I need to apply for DL Extract letter 1st.
My Licence is issued by Jharkhand RTO so my brother went to RTO but they asked him/me to submit an application stating the reason and also demanded a letter from Australian govt?

What is correct procedure and what application I need to submit.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sign me up!

Thanks!


----------



## riteshgarg07 (Jul 18, 2016)

JS_NP said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need a help. As per the process , I found that I need to apply for DL Extract letter 1st.
> My Licence is issued by Jharkhand RTO so my brother went to RTO but they asked him/me to submit an application stating the reason and also demanded a letter from Australian govt?
> ...


The letter shall contain nothing but "Rs 100" note. These guys will never ever understand anything else.


----------



## janeriz26 (Jan 15, 2016)

has anybody got the affidavit from india confirming the name mentioned on the DL and passport etc..

if yes please share the affidavit format here

Many Thanks!


----------



## Umas (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi All,

if am getting the affidavit done in India, which residing address I need to write in affidavit?
India Address OR Australia Address? 

If I write my Indian Address in affidavit.. does it have any adverse effect?

thanks,
Umas


----------



## Prem0625 (Mar 15, 2016)

Umas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> if am getting the affidavit done in India, which residing address I need to write in affidavit?
> India Address OR Australia Address?
> ...


hi, 

Please check your PM


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I need to go through IDLV in Australia... both different name passport and licence...

I need first go lawyer for notary then appostile by DFAT and then submitted VFS...

howmany days to get come letter at home??


----------



## smukhuti (Mar 1, 2018)

I had a Indian driving license issued from Kolkata in 2008. Then coming to Australia I got a ACT full licese. I have that ACT licese as current one. But I just moved to NSW and here the rules are that I can only use my ACT license and registration for 3 months before I have to take NSW D/L and rego. I was told to get a Indian Driving License Verification (IDLV) from Indian consulate and they require either:

- A print copy of your License details available in sarathi.nic.in, the official application of MoRTH. 
OR 
- Original Letter from the License issuing authority in India confirming that the License was issued by them. 
Letter should be issued within last 6 months [Older than 6 months not acceptable] 

The RMS told me that failing to give IDLV, I would be demoted to P1 licence.

I am not going to India within next 2 months, so Sarthi is my only option. But within Sarathi, I tried to do the license search and found the State of West Bengal missing from the list of States and when I searched without State selection, my license number wasn't found. I suspect my States RTO does not provide the data for digitisation, or somehow my license was missed. 

Anybody faced similar situation? How to avoid donwngrade to P1?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smukhuti said:


> I had a Indian driving license issued from Kolkata in 2008. Then coming to Australia I got a ACT full licese. I have that ACT licese as current one. But I just moved to NSW and here the rules are that I can only use my ACT license and registration for 3 months before I have to take NSW D/L and rego. I was told to get a Indian Driving License Verification (IDLV) from Indian consulate and they require either:
> 
> - A print copy of your License details available in sarathi.nic.in, the official application of MoRTH.
> OR
> ...


Contact one of your relatives or friends who are in Kolkata to get you that letter and courier it to you


Cheers


----------



## jazz25 (Oct 14, 2016)

smukhuti said:


> I had a Indian driving license issued from Kolkata in 2008. Then coming to Australia I got a ACT full licese. I have that ACT licese as current one. But I just moved to NSW and here the rules are that I can only use my ACT license and registration for 3 months before I have to take NSW D/L and rego. I was told to get a Indian Driving License Verification (IDLV) from Indian consulate and they require either:
> 
> - A print copy of your License details available in sarathi.nic.in, the official application of MoRTH.
> OR
> ...


I just looked online, and it says you can convert your full driver's licence issued by any Australian state free of cost. Since your ACT license is a full license, not sure why are they still asking you for Indian license. I'm assuming you're PR/Citizen.. May be you should visit them again, and cite the following and see if they tell about any other option..
https://www.service.nsw.gov.au/transaction/transfer-interstate-driver-licence


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

smukhuti said:


> I had a Indian driving license issued from Kolkata in 2008. Then coming to Australia I got a ACT full licese. I have that ACT licese as current one. But I just moved to NSW and here the rules are that I can only use my ACT license and registration for 3 months before I have to take NSW D/L and rego. I was told to get a Indian Driving License Verification (IDLV) from Indian consulate and they require either:
> 
> - A print copy of your License details available in sarathi.nic.in, the official application of MoRTH.
> OR
> ...


Try *parivahan.gov.in* (Online Services, Know your License Details)


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have recently moved to Victoria as Permanent Resident.
The father’s name on my Indian licence has a spelling error. (One Letter is missing and it’s not as same as in Passport).

Father’s name in Licence : VIKRAMAN
As in passport : VI*C*KRAMAN

Could you please advice me in this regard that how to rectify it from Australia.

Thanks,


----------



## chasteboy (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I am really struggling to get DL details when i search in Sarathi.nic website.
I even tried my wife's and friends Indian DL details but get proxy page or details not found.

Could some one let me know if it's working for you.

Thanks,
Sashi.


----------



## sat1412 (May 2, 2018)

*Kolkata Licence Difficulties*

I'm also struggling to find my DL details online. I got it from Kolkata on 2014. Details are not on Parivahan site. Has anyone resolved this or experienced a similar situation? Please help.


----------



## Angels58 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Could you anyone please help me with the form that needs to be filled for IDLV, and viable is the option to send the documents through post.

thanks in adavnce


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You can send a self-attested copy of your Indian DL to a friend who will have to visit the RTO office and get DL Extract (DLE). Costs 20 INR and a few hours at max. You have to produce this DLE, your license, and passport at the nearest Indian Embassy who will then issue the IDLV. See attached DLE and IDLV samples.


HI Keeda,

I have a question here, I am in the process of issuing a DL Extract from india. I am currently in Sydney. If i get someone to obtain the DL extract, would i need to send my Indian Driving License to them to issue the extract. Does anybody has an experiences. My Father had visited the RTO in Tamil Nadu and was advised by the RTO person that he needs the Original Driving License, for the DL extract to be issued. Is that the only way? Should i courier my Original Indian Driving License to India.

Please advise.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> No. DL extract is required for other reasons too- like for certain vehicle insurance claims and is therefore a pretty standard process at RTOs- you simply ask for it, fill in the form, pay the fees and receive the extract immediately on the same day.




Do we need the Original Driving License to be submitted for obtaining the Driving License Extract. i tried the parivahan.gov.in website as mentioned earlier in the post but that doesnt give the correct details. Its showing incorrect state if i put the DL number

Thanks


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

chasteboy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am really struggling to get DL details when i search in Sarathi.nic website.
> I even tried my wife's and friends Indian DL details but get proxy page or details not found.
> ...


Yes the site behaves wierd. I tried to fill the Driving License Number on the site to get an extract but its showing a different state ( Oddisa) from where i obtained a license. Its completely messed up.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SriRaks said:


> HI Keeda,
> 
> I have a question here, I am in the process of issuing a DL Extract from india. I am currently in Sydney. If i get someone to obtain the DL extract, would i need to send my Indian Driving License to them to issue the extract. Does anybody has an experiences. My Father had visited the RTO in Tamil Nadu and was advised by the RTO person that he needs the Original Driving License, for the DL extract to be issued. Is that the only way? Should i courier my Original Indian Driving License to India.
> 
> Please advise.





SriRaks said:


> Do we need the Original Driving License to be submitted for obtaining the Driving License Extract. i tried the parivahan.gov.in website as mentioned earlier in the post but that doesnt give the correct details. Its showing incorrect state if i put the DL number
> 
> Thanks


Have you been asked for the IDLV by any nsw service centre here?


----------



## userAdm*n (Mar 14, 2018)

Adding my experience of getting a DL extract in Bangalore.
From what I have read, DL extract is not required in Victoria as they do online verification of the Indian DL, but I decided to get the extract anyways just to be on the safer side.

This process is for my DL which was issued from Bangalore.

1.) Go to parivahan.gov.in/parivahan
2.) Select 'Online services' -> 'Driving license related services' .
3.) It will take you to another page to select the State, I selected Karnataka.
4.) In the next page, under 'Apply Online' , click on "Services on Driving License" and fill all the required details in the following pages.
5.) Once you submit the application, you can also pay the DL extract fees online.
6.) If you do not pay the fees online, just take the application printout and go to the "Cash counter" at RTO and pay it there. The fees is Rs. 10.

Once you have done all the above, go to the RTO office from which you want the DL extract.
Its better to reach early in the morning as its less crowded and RTO officials are ready to help you.

Go to the Driving License section directly with your application form and fee payment receipt.They will keep the application and give you an acknowledgement and tell you when the DL extract can be collected.

I was asked to come the next day after 3 P.M to collect the DL extract.I went there the next day and got it without any fuss. Total expense Rs.10.

Coming to some of the questions asked here about presenting original DL to RTO officers,I was not asked for it, but then that could be because they had my recent photo in their records.

If the RTO officers ask for the original DL to be presented and you are trying to get the DL extract by sending you friends or family, then I am pretty sure RTO agents will be able to help you.
At least in Bangalore, you can apply online and take the documents to one of the numerous "driving schools" located near the RTO offices and they will do the rest for a small fee.


----------



## P.S (Apr 16, 2016)

Ravi1 said:


> Guys quick question on RTO issuing verification certificate.
> 
> -I got a letter from RTO as my full name is not mentioned on the Driving license (plastic card and no chip) now the letter they issued shows my "full name" but my fathers FULL name as per (passport) is not on the letter RTO issued. The RTO officer said that is what is in the data base and that cannot be modified. Should this be a problem? what are my options.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi,

Did you face issue due to the shortened father's name on the license? I have an 18 years old license from Delhi but my father's first and middle names are shortened in it. How did you manage to get your full license? Can we submit an affidavit for father's shortened name?

Regards

Pankaj


----------



## tajender (Nov 9, 2017)

furionprophet said:


> Okay so here's what I did.
> Got a friend to go to the local RTO in bangalore, got an extract on a paper with the name of the licensing authority, seal, signature etc.
> 
> Names on my passport and driving license are different. So got an affidavit from a local attorney general saying that names on the license and passport --> is the same person.
> ...


Hi Furion Prophet,

I have a few queries regarding the affidavit. 

-Did you get an affidavit from India or you got the affidavit made in Australia?
-If it was an Indian Affidavit, did you get it attested from VFS or was it accepted straight forwardly by them? What was the time and cost involved in it?
-If affidavit was obtained from Australia, did you get it apostilled? What was the time and cost involved in it?


I am stuck at the same stage and need to get an IDLV. So am looking for any information that I can get.


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

*IDLV verification from VFS Sydney*

My Experience for obtaining DL extract from VFS Sydney.

Step1: Contacted NSW Service centre with indian license and they advised in order to book the test i need to obtain the IDLV from the consulate

Step2: Read through blogs and got the DL extract (my parents went to the centre physically in india and obtained it, they later couriered). Also obtained the affidavit and got it notarised from the lawyer from India stating that person Mrs XXXX is same as Mrs XXXX YYYY as the name has changed after marriage. It was just in a 20 Rs stamp paper.

Step 3: With these docs from Step 2 booked an appointment at VFS sydney. Realised that its less crowded in the morning and it gets busier during the day later. The centre opens from 8:30 Am to 3:30 PM. 

Step 4: Made an application to attest my Affidavit and went to the centre but they said its not needed and you can directly submit my IDLV.

Step 5: I directly submitted by IDLV application without attesting. Although the online information provided in the website said something different, if your name is different in the indian license than in the passport you need to obtain the indian affidavit and attest in the consulate, but i didnt have to attest my affidavit for name change with the VFS consulate. 

Awaiting for the IDLV letter. *( Hope this helps some one)*

P.S: Note you could have obtained the DL Extract online from the parivahan site, but for some strange reason after i punched in my details on the website it gave me the wrong information that my DL is from orrisa. I couldnt generate the letter online, hence had to physically visit the RTO.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SriRaks said:


> My Experience for obtaining DL extract from VFS Sydney.
> 
> Step1: Contacted NSW Service centre with indian license and they advised in order to book the test i need to obtain the IDLV from the consulate
> 
> ...


Good going.
How much did the IDLV cost you?
Not all state licenses are available to be verified on parivahan. Maybe try sarathi, but highly unlikely that it would be on sarathi too.
Telangana state licenses can be verified here: https://aptransport.in/TGCFSTONLINE/Reports/OnlineLicenceSearch.aspx
Andhra Pradesh here: https://aptransport.in/APCFSTONLINE/Reports/OnlineLicenceSearch.aspx

Maybe you can find out about Orrisa state transport website and post the link here for the sake of others.


----------



## avghosh (Feb 5, 2019)

I know that its a very old post, but I thought of replying to it, as I was also struggling with the same thing. I was very stressed for a day, as I did not want to go through the whole P1, P2 cycle. Then after going though a few YouTube videos, i came to know that you could go into the following URL, and get the details of your driver's license, for the states that are not supported by Sarathi (I am from west bengal, and it worked for me).
https://parivahan.gov.in/rcdlstatus/?pur_cd=101

Hope someone else find this post useful, and does not have to be stressed, the same way I was.

Thanks,
Avik


----------



## TaRun.tara (May 25, 2021)

KeeDa said:


> Have you been asked for the IDLV by any nsw service centre here?





KeeDa said:


> Good going.
> How much did the IDLV cost you?
> Not all state licenses are available to be verified on parivahan. Maybe try sarathi, but highly unlikely that it would be on sarathi too.
> Telangana state licenses can be verified here: https://aptransport.in/TGCFSTONLINE/Reports/OnlineLicenceSearch.aspx
> ...


Bro do you have any other url/link it says 
*The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

TaRun.tara said:


> Bro do you have any other url/link it says
> *The resource you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.*


May be try navigation links/ menus at TRANSPORT DEPARTMENT GOVERNMENT OF TELANGANA - INDIA or Welcome To TRANSPORT DEPARTMENT GOVERNMENT OF ANDHRA PRADESH - INDIA


----------



## TaRun.tara (May 25, 2021)

KeeDa said:


> May be try navigation links/ menus at TRANSPORT DEPARTMENT GOVERNMENT OF TELANGANA - INDIA or Welcome To TRANSPORT DEPARTMENT GOVERNMENT OF ANDHRA PRADESH - INDIA


This is what i showed them today bro


----------



## TaRun.tara (May 25, 2021)

TaRun.tara said:


> This is what i showed them today bro


how did you get your license verified bro??


----------



## TaRun.tara (May 25, 2021)

NB said:


> Contact one of your relatives or friends who are in Kolkata to get you that letter and courier it to you
> 
> 
> Cheers


How did you get your license verified??


----------



## TaRun.tara (May 25, 2021)

smukhuti said:


> I had a Indian driving license issued from Kolkata in 2008. Then coming to Australia I got a ACT full licese. I have that ACT licese as current one. But I just moved to NSW and here the rules are that I can only use my ACT license and registration for 3 months before I have to take NSW D/L and rego. I was told to get a Indian Driving License Verification (IDLV) from Indian consulate and they require either:
> 
> - A print copy of your License details available in sarathi.nic.in, the official application of MoRTH.
> OR
> ...


How did you get your license verified??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

TaRun.tara said:


> how did you get your license verified bro??


I wasn't required to verify it because details on the DL matched with my passport and the DL itself matched with their sample.
My license was neither from TG nor AP though, but from MH.


----------

